# Wyndham Units



## jcraycraft (Oct 7, 2016)

National Harbor--10/11--3N--4BR Pres--$300--Whoops forgot to cancel
National Harbor--10/30--3N--3BR Del---$300
Glacier Canyon---11/7---3N--2BR Pres--$300
Ocean Walk/D Beach--11/12--7N--3BR--$700
Bonnet Creek-----11/12--7N--2BR De---$700
Cottages @ NMB-11/19--4N--4BR-------$400
Ocean Walk/DB--11/19--3N--3BR Del--$300

Pm if interested or questions

Jerry


----------



## jcraycraft (Oct 18, 2016)

Still available


----------



## jcraycraft (Oct 19, 2016)

*Wyndham Unit*

New List

Ocean Walk/D Beach--11/12--7N--3BR--$700
Bonnet Creek-----11/12--7N--2BR De---$700
Cottages @ NMB-11/19--4N--4BR-------$400
Ocean Walk/DB--11/19--3N--3BR Del--$300
Santa Barbara--11/26--7N--2BR--$650
Nashville--11/28--3N--2BR--$250


----------



## teacher2 (Oct 20, 2016)

We are interested in the NMB Cottages.  Please let us know if this is still do-able and a few of the details on the location and amenities.  Thanks for your consideration.  Brenda   brendae27@hotmail.com


----------

